
Thai whiz kid launches location-aware Twitter-like service - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2008/01/10/thai-whiz-kid-launches-location-aware-twitter-like-service/
======
edu
Quote: "A 23-year old programmer in Thailand has launched a Twitter-like
service. [...]. After a few days, he's reporting about 100 registered users."

I don't think 23 y.o. is a "kid", he's young, but not a kid. Moreover, who
much is "a few days".

------
neilk
100 users = venturebeat article?

Also: <http://fireeagle.research.yahoo.com/>

------
johnrob
huh?

